# Need help '66 gto "6 bolt pulley" a/c add on



## take5 (Aug 9, 2009)

Looking for source to get 6 Bolt Pulley for 1966 GTO.
Original engine needs 6 Bolt Pulley for A/C.
Please let me know.
My restoration is near complete & here are a few pictures of progress.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Your progress is lookin awesome! :cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks sweet! I sometimes find "rare" stuff on Performance Years Forum.:cheers


----------



## take5 (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks guy's! Right now I'm obviously at the stage of looking forward to hearing the sweet sound of a GTO engine. Of course, there will be the gentle break-in period for the engine, brakes, clutch, etc.
I will check out Performance Years Forum & very soon will have pictures to post of another '66 GTO "rolling off the restoration production line" and returning once again to dominate the road!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Are you talking the pulley for the balancer? I just took it off this morning and am not using it. PM me a reasonable offer and I'll get it in the mail. It needs a repaint, but I'm sure you will do that anyway. I also have the balancer, PS brackets, and everything else off the 66. I used the 69 setup in my 66.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

It's in the mail..
Nice build and good luck! :cheers


----------



## hookemdevils22 (Mar 27, 2010)

I thought the a/c pulley was just a separate, single-groove piece behind the main one. :confused I just installed a/c in my '66 and scored one cheap on eBay. Granted, it has a '70 400cid in it, and I remember only 4 bolts a la this... 

BTW, that thing looks gorgeous!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Hookem, 70 uses a 1 piece balancer, while a 66 uses a 2 piece balancer and the AC pulley is attached to the others. I got schooled on accesory pulleys and water pumps, and now realize that they may of changed the pulleys and brackets every year, for whatever water pump I bought to use with the 69 pulleys was 1/2" longer than the original. 70 is a 11 bolt waterpump, while the 66/7 is an 8 bolt.


----------

